# Fix*dent and fangs questions



## pikle

Hi all! I just bought my first pair of Scarecrow fangs (subtle) and am pretty okay with the look. I am not real confident with the fit though-- redid one tooth twice and still not happy.... I am out of the powdered stuff and really don't want to buy a whole other set to have the same issues. I see a lot recommending the fixodent... so I thought I'd ask 

- Do you put the fixodent in the fang directly? And do you still use the molding stuff with the fixodent??

- Is it difficult to remove the fang from your tooth? Or getting the "glue" off your teeth??

- If I do need to remold-- any suggestions for the powder? Without buying another set of fangs???

Thanks so much for taking time to help a newbie . I really appreciate it!!

Nicole


----------



## Skulkin

I use Thermoplastic for holding in my fangs. It's little plastic beads that you melt in a spoon with a cup of boiling water and then pour it into the fangs. Put the fangs on, mold a little of the wax onto a back tooth forming a "bridge" for a better fit. Once they are molded, you can pop them off when you want to drink or eat and pop them back on after. You can probably get them where you got the fangs. Foothills fangs come with the thermoplastic beads. I've never had any luck with the powder. I've never tried fix o dent either, but I know people do, but you can't take them on and off.


----------



## the dogman

I have used Fixodent for fangs before and it worked really well. You just put the Fixodent (a small amount) in the fang before putting it on your teeth and hold it in place until the glue takes, usually no more than a minute.

You can take the fangs off and it is highly recommended that you do for eating as the denture glue won't hold as well to your teeth. Taking the fangs off can feel a bit like you are pulling a tooth if you use too much glue, but they should pull off with a little bit of force and all you need to do after that is clean the glue out of them and off your teeth. A run over with a tooth brush and some warm water works well. if you want to pop them off and put them back in you'll need to reapply the Fixodent.

When you drink anything while wearing fangs be wary of drinks that have a lot of food dyes, especially red, blue and purple as they can stain your teeth permanently. 

As for thermoplastic, what Skulkin says is about the best way to do it. I don't know of any place where you can get the little beads but i know some fang brands have it in the package. Be sure to read the back to see what in the pack before you buy.


----------



## Dragonomine

I didn't realize the new fangs (Scarecrow) didn't come with Thermoplastic anymore. I had an old set of fangs many years ago and that's what was used. Worked perfectly.


----------



## MHooch

You can get just the molding material if you need to re-fit:

Scarecrow Molding Kit


----------



## scarface

Try this 
Thermoplastic fitting beads for high quality vampire fangs and fake teeth. - Dental Distortions


----------



## kane00

Rebooting this topic, I got a pair of custom fangs, one won't stay in, can I use a denture adhesive to keep them on? I'll be drinking alchohol so I need to know if the adhesive will stick while I'm drinking?


----------



## kakugori

Honestly, NO. That denture _bleeeeeeeeep_ does not work. Get the thermoplastic beads. And even then, you're not supposed to eat or drink with them in.

Dental Distortions still sells the plastic pellets, and the instructions


----------



## Mapleton Manor

LMAO Denture adhesive works really well when you have dentures. I actually want to take my old set of dentures and permanently make fangs on them.


----------



## local_hamiltrash

mhm! denture paste does work! im using it for my Deimos costume/cosplay and it works very well! and it stays on! just, it would leave a weird feeling in your mouth which is OK!


----------

